# Topics > Entities > Companies >  EZ-Robot Inc., Calgary, Alberta, Canada

## Airicist

Website - ez-robot.com

youtube.com/@EZRobotInc

youtube.com/aliencurv

vimeo.com/user18714611

facebook.com/ezrobotinc

twitter.com/EZ_Robot

linkedin.com/company/ez-robot

instagram.com/ez_robot

CEO - Dennis Kambeitz

Founder - DJ Sures

Projects and products:

RoboScratch, development environment

JD, mini humanoid robot

SIX, hexapod robot platform

ROLI, planetary rover styled robot 

EZ-Robot Developer Kit

TurtleBot Robot, turtle robot

----------


## Airicist

EZ-Robot Mini Documentary 

 Published on Jul 23, 2013




> This short documentary interviews DJ Sures, founder of EZ-Robot. He explains how they are setting the pace for consumer robotics. "Everyone has their own vision of what the future holds for robotics and EZ-Robot is making their vision a reality", says DJ. Their innovative product turns anyone into a roboticist. The product is used by customers in over 100 countries!
> 
> DJ promises that EZ-Robots are built for good, and not evil. "Terminator was a neat movie... I'm an optimist and believe people will use my product for good."

----------


## Airicist

EZ-Robot Revolution Intro

Published on Jan 9, 2014




> Until now, robotics have been complicated. With Roboticist DJ Sures at the helm, EZ-Robot is the first company to successfully make robots easy to build and integrate into your life. Revolution is the unification of robotics!
> 
> Imagine how great the world would be if everyone had the power to innovate...

----------


## Airicist

EZ-Robot at StartUp Calgary Launch Party 2013

Published on Jan 31, 2014




> A short summary from EZ-Robot's DJ Sures at the Calgary StartUp Launch Party 201. EZ-Robot brought home two awards...
> - Best Consumer StartUp
> - People's Choice

----------


## Airicist

Object Recognition 

Published on Mar 2, 2014




> Object Recognition and Vision Associative Memory demo on the EZ:1 robot. The EZ:1 robot is the robotic development platform for the forthcoming EZ:2 robot series that will be commercially available

----------


## Airicist

New York Toy Fair 2014 EZ-Robot Documentary

 Published on Mar 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

EZ-Robot Revolution

 Published on Apr 15, 2014




> Does anyone know what EZ-Robot Revolution is about?

----------


## Airicist

USA Science & Engineering Festival 2014 

 Published on Apr 25, 2014




> EZ-Robot demo booth at the festival. The three robots were exploring their game grid and interacting with objects. Children were encouraged to control and interact with the robots through various demos including vision object tracking, color tracking, vision object training, artificial intelligence and many more!

----------


## Airicist

EZ-Robot Revolution 

 Published on May 25, 2014




> Until now, robotics have been complicated. With Roboticist DJ Sures at the helm, EZ-Robot is the first company to successfully make robots easy to build and integrate into your life. Revolution is the unification of robotics!
> 
> Imagine how great the world would be if everyone had the power to innovate...

----------


## Airicist

Robot Education through Inspiration 

Published on 19 Jun, 2014




> 3D Printing, Servo Motors, Vision Tracking, Artificial Intelligence and Programming? Robotics should be easy! After all, it is the future technology of the younger generation.  This inspired EZ-Robot Inc. to create Revolution... A fun and educational product that empowers children, adults and companies to build impressive robots with features inspired from science fiction.

----------


## Airicist

What Robots Do When No One Is Around... 

 Published on Jun 24, 2014




> Silly Robots! Have you ever wondered what mischief your robots get into when they are left alone?

----------


## Airicist

Snake Robot - Playing with EZ-Robot Revolution 

Published on Jul 1, 2014




> DJ Sures filmed a short iPhone video of a snake robot he quickly clipped together with EZ-Bits from EZ-Robot Revolution. He also used the RGB Block for colorful eyes!

----------


## Airicist

What Does Your Robot Do? 

Published on Jul 3, 2014




> What does your robot do... when no one is home?

----------


## Airicist

EZ-Robot Revolution Prototypes Testing 

 Published on Jul 3, 2014




> Top secret footage of the Revolution Prototype EZ-Robots during testing.

----------


## Airicist

EZ-Robot Revolution... Build. Play. Learn. 

Published on Jul 11, 2014




> It's time to think of robotics in a whole new way. The future of owning a personal robot is here! For education, inventing, problem solving or having fun with your personalized robot companion. Experience the future, today!

----------


## Airicist

What Is EZ-Robot? 

Published on Jul 30, 2014




> Learn about the world's easiest, most powerful and versatile robot platform.

----------


## Airicist

Developer Kit Overview 

Published on Sep 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

This will be an EZ-Robot Christmas 

Published on Oct 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

The First Annual ezrobot Costume Spooktacular! 

Published on Oct 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ezrobot Halloween Spooktacular Winners, 2014! 

 Published on Nov 6, 2014




> Here it is Boys and ghouls, the winners of the 2014 ezrobot Costume Spooktacular!.
> 
> Which robot will reign supreme?

----------


## Airicist

Ultimate Robot Air Band! 

 Published on Nov 8, 2014




> Does american idol accept robot applicants?

----------


## Airicist

The Future that Inspires Us 

 Published on Nov 13, 2014




> Science Fiction has always been a reliable predictor of what the future holds for society. Predictions about space flight, medicine, computing, transportation, robotics and everything else in between, have more often than not become part of our everyday life.
> 
> When it comes to the field of robotics,ezrobot is bridging the gap between Science-Fiction and Science-Fact, and a world where robots are commonplace may be just around the corner.

----------


## Airicist

MYO Gesture with robot tests 

 Published on Nov 15, 2014




> The MYO Arm Gesture Controller tests with EZ-Builder Robot Control Software.

----------


## Airicist

House of Robots | Robotics Education

 Published on Nov 17, 2014




> Education and Robotics go hand in hand. These kids talk about robotics, and how they believe robotics will impact their daily lives.

----------


## Airicist

House of Robots | ez-breakfast 

 Published on Nov 17, 2014




> Make robots part of your complete breakfast every day

----------


## Airicist

The Holiday Robot Contest 

Published on Nov 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

What would your robot do?

Published on Dec 1, 2014

----------


## Airicist

EZ-Robot retail display 

Published on Feb 25, 2015




> Our retail display package has been a technical challenge and success! We wanted our 100+ retailers from around the globe to provide an interactive robot experience.
> 
> Fortunately, a local retailer gave us permission to experiment and design the display package. The JD robot has one leg hinged to a raised pexi glass plate, while he performs random and interactive actions with the public. The included android tablet displays the camera image as well. This display has undergone crazy testing - this robot has run nonstop for nearly a week!
> 
> For anyone in Calgary area who wishes to see the display, you can find it at PM Hobbycraft's south store.

----------


## Airicist

Building Revolution robots on a lazy Sunday 

Published on Mar 15, 2015




> Revolution is amazing! You can have so much fun building crazy robots. Put this robot together in a few minutes, clicked on the camera, added an MP3 and taught it how to move. So easy and fun!

----------


## Airicist

Jeremie and Jason's robots 

Published on Mar 17, 2015




> Jeremie built a little turtle like robot with ezrobot Revolution clip'n'play parts. Jason built a robot out of a toy, even added the ezrobot camera to its head!

----------


## Airicist

Elastic band shooting robot 

Published on Apr 4, 2015




> Built with EZ-Robot Revolution! Fire elastic bands at your pets, friends and targets - we won't tell you in which order

----------


## Airicist

Robot joystick controlled picking up balls 

Published on Apr 5, 2015




> Building robot courses for Texas schools. In this challenge, the students sort colored balls into appropriate bowls using the camera and color recognition programming.

----------


## Airicist

Nest Thermostat with EZ-Robot

Published on Apr 18, 2015




> Step by step tutorial on connecting your EZ-Robot to a Nest Thermostat...

----------


## Airicist

EZ-Builder overview 

Published on Apr 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Control EZ-Robot with MYO gesture 

Published on Apr 20, 2015




> The MYO is a creative controller for interacting with your ez-robot. It uses gestures and an accelerometer to trigger actions, events and move servos. This tutorial demonstrates how to add a Myo to your EZ-Robot.

----------


## Airicist

DirectIndustry: Per Vegard Nerseth, Head of Business Robotics at ABB presents YuMi 

Published on Apr 20, 2015




> DirectIndustry met with Per Vegard Nerseth, ABB Vice President and Head of Business Robotics. The Swiss-based company has commercially launched the world’s first true cobot at the opening of Hannover Messe 2015 in Germany. YuMi belongs to the growing collaborative robot category.

----------


## Airicist

Flipper Bots in action at EZ-Robot Workshop 

Published on Apr 21, 2015




> EZ-Robot hosts robot building workshops. At the end of your workshop, a fun and exciting robot challenge is FlipperBot! The goal is to push your opponent out of the ring, or flip the robot!

----------


## Airicist

Flipper Bots in action at EZ-Robot Workshop 

Published on Apr 21, 2015




> EZ-Robot hosts robot building workshops. At the end of your workshop, a fun and exciting robot challenge is FlipperBot! The goal is to push your opponent out of the ring, or flip the robot!

----------


## Airicist

EZ-Robot Overview 

Published on May 3, 2015




> What is EZ-Robot? Well, it's everything to do with robotics! If this video doesn't convince you, let us know

----------


## Airicist

Windows 10 Core Robotics with UWP

Published on May 31, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch robot control

Published on Dec 2, 2015




> The new EZ-Robot iOS app can control all ezrobot's from your Apple Watch! Even customize the buttons on the watch to perform your own actions.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Scoot'n Boogie

Published on Jul 10, 2016




> In spirit of EZ-Robot's hometown Calgary Stampede, here's some robots enjoying the festivities!

----------


## Airicist

DIY Dalek

Published on Nov 11, 2016




> Dalek built with EZ-Robot EZ-B v4 and camera. The mobile app was designed in EZ-Builder.

----------

